# sistema de control de presion utilizando pic



## oliper (Dic 1, 2005)

hola amigos...no se si alguien pudiera darme una mano. Me han encargado un proyecto de control de presion utilizando pic... el programa es lo de menos (por asi decirlo) en lo que estoy teniendo problemas en el transductor de presion y la manera de desarrollarlo. Si alguien pudiera darme una luz. Alguna pagina web o alguna persona se los agradecería muchísimo.


----------



## ironw0 (Jun 6, 2007)

Amigo en el mercado existen trasductores de presion de varias marcas, si quieres algo mas barato, yo en una oportunidad compre un medidor de presion de aceite de autos, estos no son de precision pero funcionan, espero poderte haber ayudado


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 7, 2007)

El parametro mas importante es la presion a medir y preparate por que el primer escollo son las unidades, psi, atm,kg, mm/hg, pu..... hay hasta 12 formas y lo divertido es que todas dicen los mismo.
Para pasar un buen rato descubriendo loq ue te quiere vender el fabricante

http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/overview.jsp?nodeId=0112699036

tambien puedes encontrar medidores de presion baratos para medir la presion de las ruedas...


----------

